# digicam "file format error"



## evewin89 (Jan 27, 2009)

I have a Samsung s1060 digital camera. My problem is that I’m not able to view wallpapers on my camera. i.e (whenever I copy any image file on my digicam,I’m not able 2 view it in the camera display, it display “file format error”) is there any way to upload images from my PC 2 my digicam.


----------



## VexByte (Jan 27, 2009)

What is the format of Wallpaper ?

You might be copying an unrecognised format.


----------



## Cool G5 (Jan 27, 2009)

evewin89 said:


> I have a Samsung s1060 digital camera. My problem is that I’m not able to view wallpapers on my camera. i.e (whenever I copy any image file on my digicam,I’m not able 2 view it in the camera display, it display “file format error”) is there any way to upload images from my PC 2 my digicam.



It is highly due to the fact that your camera doesn't recognise the image format or the image is incompatible with your camera due to it's file size, type etc.

Read your camera manual for details.


----------



## evewin89 (Jan 28, 2009)

VexByte said:


> What is the format of Wallpaper ?
> 
> You might be copying an unrecognised format.



i copied .jpeg images coz the camera produce output of still pics in this format only.


----------



## Cool G5 (Jan 28, 2009)

^Was the jpg image dited in some Image editing software? Also what is the resolution of the image? If the resolution is too high, the camera may fail to open it.


----------



## evewin89 (Jan 30, 2009)

Cool G5 said:


> ^Was the jpg image dited in some Image editing software? Also what is the resolution of the image? If the resolution is too high, the camera may fail to open it.



nope. i have not edited any jpg image b4 transfering it, previously i was also thinking that it may be a resolution prob. but its a 10.2 MP camera and i think it can easily display 1024*768 resolution images but the same error pops out.


----------



## JojoTheDragon (Jan 30, 2009)

This is normal. Happens also on my canon ixus


----------



## evewin89 (Jan 30, 2009)

jojothedragon said:


> This is normal. Happens also on my canon ixus



if this is normal then JXD (chinese Mp4 players r far advance than these branded co. coz they doesn't have such restrictions)


----------



## Cool G5 (Jan 30, 2009)

If it was just 1024*768 then it should work. Try with another file or else I see no other solution


----------

